# did shop set this properly?



## loversmoon (Dec 31, 2015)

I ordered myself a diamond infinite edge in black ops from a shop close to me. I asked them to set the draw length to 24.5 because I am a small framed woman and that is my draw length. I wanted the draw weight set at 45 lbs. When the bow arrived the arrows were cut at 25. not really a big deal. some archers use longer arrows. I grabbed my release and pulled back my bow to check out the feel. first thing I noticed was it was a lot harder to pull than what it should be at 45 lbs and the length felt more like that of my girlfriends bow. ( 26 dl and 50 lbs) I asked her to check it out to see what she thought. First thing she said was it felt like more weight than even hers. We both were able to pull it back but it was not as smooth as it should have been. naturally, I broke out the manual and started looking over things. Ive come to the conclusion that they tied in my sight as requested but didn't set the bow as I requested. I emailed them and they said it was indeed set up to what I had asked for. so my question to you all is this.. does it look proper to you as far as where the module is set on the cams. To me if I'm reading it properly its set at 26 inches which is what it comes at from the factory. according to the manual it should be set at 7.5 on the module for it to be 24.5 . all this is not a big deal as ive found a pro shop closer to me and when all this snow clears I'm going to take the bow down and have them set it up for me. Its just a little frustrating. the reason I bought this bow on line was because it was a super deal that I just couldn't pass up. I got the bow, 3 Easton arrows and a release for 350 brand new. my girlfriend bought the same bow a couple months back and she got the bow, 4 bloodline arrows and a case for 510. so to me it was worth the money saved to order it. even buying the case after for myself I'm coming out saving. so it was indeed a super deal.


----------



## loversmoon (Dec 31, 2015)

no one?


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I'm on my phone but best I can see in the pic the module does need moved for your stated draw length


----------



## loversmoon (Dec 31, 2015)

that is what I was thinking as well. when I emailed the shop they claimed it had indeed been set. that he "watched him do it". so my wing span is 64... depending on which method you go by it can be 24.5 or 25.5. 64/2.5=25.6 and then the 64-15/2.0=24.5. I figure a good starting point would be 25? I know they usually come from the factory at 26, any idea what the draw weight from factory usually is? looking at the markings it seems to be out four lines. my girlfriends is set a 50 lbs and when looking at hers it is about around 5 lines. Forgive the noob terminology.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Not sure on the infinite edge...only way to know and get it where you want is to put it on a scale..also just know those measurements are merely starting points and and lil tweaking is usually needed to get you to the correct draw length... I'd just find me a shop close after the spring thaw andbget it set up not sure where in Kentucky you are and I ain't but somebody on here may can recommend a good shop up your way


----------



## loversmoon (Dec 31, 2015)

I found one close to me . I'm in eastern ky and theres one about a half hour from here. its where my girl got her bow. I bought this one online because it was a good buy. I'm about 15 inches under in snow so its gonna be a few before I can get it properly set up.


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

The draw length is set at 26" [#6] according to the spec sheet and the maximum draw weight will be 65#'s. For your requested draw length, the module should be set at the 7.5 position and this will give you a maximum draw weight of 61#'s. Draw weight adjustments are made by turning the limb bolts either in [ clockwise] to increase draw weight or out [counter clockwise] to decrease weight. Both limb bolts must be turned the same amount of turns. You can adjust the draw length yourself. Using a 7/64" allen wrench, loosen and remove both screws on the mod, rotate the mod to the 7 1/2 mark, install and tighten the screws. do the same at the other cam. If you find that a screw is close to the limb to where the allen wrench won't fit in the head, either push the cable [ the lower cable in your pic ] down or pull the cable up as this will rotate the cam and provide the clearance needed. A bow scale will be needed to see what the draw weight is set at but you can adjust that yourself as well as I mentioned above to the draw weight that is comfortable to you. Just adjust the bolts equally. Ed


----------



## loversmoon (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks Ed. I am always appreciative of any and all input. I'm a little nervous about adjusting things myself. I play guitar and tinker on them all the time. I want to learn to do the same with my bow. I feel its very important to know how to maintain ones own equipment. I bought Full metal Jacket 500 arrows with 100 grain field points and asked that they be cut for the draw of my bow. Well they cut them at 25. I know I'm somewhere in the ball park of 24.5 and 25.5 so those arrows should be fine correct? I know some shoot arrows shorter and some go a bit longer.


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

If you decide to move mods yourself put some blue or purple loctite not orange on screws. Clear nail polish will work in a pinch but loctite is better. Arrow length should be fine depending what broadhead you decide to use if you plan to hunt.


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

The arrows will be fine [ Good Choice ] and depending upon the arrow rest you should have enough clearance even with broadheads. Usually a 1/2" to 1" clearance from the rest is what most use. Being nervous is understandable, actually it's the first part. It is a really good idea to work on and maintain your own bow. You're the one who shoots it. Changing the mods to the 7 1/2 position is a simple adjustment. search and read any material you can. Lots of good info here. If you have any other questions, just PM me or send me a text at 216 212 3936. As mentioned by gettinold, use either of the Loctites as these will help prevent the screws from working loose later. Ed


----------



## loversmoon (Dec 31, 2015)

ok so I got my draw weight set down to where it is comfortable for me. I'm not sure what the poundage is but as long as I can comfortably pull it is all I care about. I went two full turns on each. that took it from the previous 4 markers showing to almost 6. I'm gonna venture a guess around 45 which was what I wanted. if looking at my girlfriends bow hers shows 5 markers and its around 50. I plan on using a 100 grain wasp queen broadhead. the rest is the hostage rest that came on the bow. I was going to change the draw length but I have no Loctite on hand, only clear nail polish . Id rather wait until I have some to put back on the screws. plus, its hard to get to one of the screws so that may have to wait til my friend at the shop close to me can do it . it also didn't come with a kisser button so I'm gonna get one of those as well.


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

Find a new shop asap...

Another shop setup job strikes again - just gimme ya money and worry and don't worry about setup, AT'ers don't know what they are talking about, (because it educates people to the shoddy half assed work some shops do) They didn't even bother to set DL..that's just lazy... 

BTW.. what ya mean when snow clears? We got hammered with nearly 30 inches and 10 hours after storm all roads are clean as a whistle!


----------



## loversmoon (Dec 31, 2015)

I live in Kentucky up a holler lol. Things don't clear here like they do up north. we aren't prepared to deal with this kind of snow because we rarely get it. oh the wonderful part is I emailed them and was told it was indeed set up..."he watched him do it". bahaha. the price was good but the customer service was crap.


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

loversmoon said:


> I live in Kentucky up a holler lol. Things don't clear here like they do up north. we aren't prepared to deal with this kind of snow because we rarely get it. oh the wonderful part is I emailed them and was told it was indeed set up..."he watched him do it". bahaha. the price was good but the customer service was crap.


LOL.. I know shops like that...."it was done right" uhh.. no it wasn't.. whatever ya do, dont go back and prove em wrong, makes them spiteful and god knows what they would toy with, twist or adjust on the bow.. 

good luck


----------



## loversmoon (Dec 31, 2015)

oh I have no plans of stepping foot in that shop. I'm going to a shop that is closer to me and a friend goes to regularly. I'm gonna have him check my timing cause it looks like one cam may need to come back just a hair. the other side looks good. I did send some pics via ebay to this shop showing exactly what I posted here. The pic that is, which shows that it certainly was not set up right lol.


----------



## loversmoon (Dec 31, 2015)

I tried to take a couple pics to show what I was referring to. How does it look to you guys? according to the manual the string should be setting in between the two timing marker lines.


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

loversmoon said:


> View attachment 3647338
> View attachment 3647354
> I tried to take a couple pics to show what I was referring to. How does it look to you guys? according to the manual the string should be setting in between the two timing marker lines.


That looks good, but no way to know unless you can get it drawn back while looking at both to see when they hit. Your DL though..that's just lazy what they did there.. Did you buy this from Ebay or in person at a shop?


----------



## loversmoon (Dec 31, 2015)

heres a couple pics to better show that its ever so slightly off. ill have my friend Phil check things when I go down to have him check over everything. I would have bought it from my local shop but the price for this bow was a lot cheaper from Mike's archery. It was indeed just lazy because they installed the peep for me as I requested. cut the arrows as I requested..was it so hard to just go ahead and set my DL? lol

I bought it off ebay thru arch connection which is actually a shop called Mike's Archery in Ironton Ohio. The weather came in kinda bad so I had them ship it to me. I requested my DL and what not and got it and it wasn't set up. So ive managed to get my draw weight down thanks to the manual and this forum. I haven't messed with draw length yet.


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

The marks are a starting point and thats not bad. Wouldn't get too crazy until you put some arrows thru it and strings settle and possibly stretch. I would look into a different rest, the hostage rest is a pain.


----------



## loversmoon (Dec 31, 2015)

thanks gettinold. sad part is the shop I bought it from is still saying they set it up at 24.5 using a measuring arrow. smh.


----------

